# Vlada's reaction to the rabies shot



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Oh, that's awful! Alex had a bad reaction to a rabies shot too but not "psychological." He had physical issues for at least a month following the shot--he was essentially lame in the leg they gave him the shot in! 

I took him back to the vet and she conducted an exam for free, but I was so angry. My vet is used to my arguing over all vaccinations and titers so she was prepared for my tirade on this issue. 

What did your vet say? That's really odd about the aggression issues. I'm going to have to do some research on that!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Did Vlada get his rabies shot all by itself? No DHLPP with it? I'm so sorry to hear of dogs that get shot reactions....and most vets are so UN sympathetic.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't think it was psychological... I know someone whose poodle became nervous and barky after a rabies booster, but other than that, I need to research the aggression side effect.

it was just the rabies.

she is such a happy dog again. :in-love:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree with you FC. I doubt it was psychological - she probably felt crappy from the shot and like many of us when we feel ill decided to spread the misery around. I am so glad to hear that she is feeling herself again. I was worried when you posted about aggression issues.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm so worried about any vaccines.. at my salon we do not take any dogs within 24 hours of having any vaccines, and some customers get very upset. We tell them that at any point in a dogs life, even with the same shot they've had before, they can have a reaction, and if you dog was just groomed the first thing the owner/vet would think of is something happening at the groomers, not the vaccine.

We even have some dogs that are allergic to the rabies, and allow them to be groomed for life without it with a vet note. I had a client that almost died getting his rabies. I'm so sorry Vlada had a reaction, hoping for her to bounce back! Be weary of future shots!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

fracturedcircle said:


> I don't think it was psychological... I know someone whose poodle became nervous and barky after a rabies booster, but other than that, I need to research the aggression side effect.
> 
> it was just the rabies.
> 
> she is such a happy dog again. :in-love:


Sorry, *FC*, I should've elaborated in my initial post. By "psychological" in my post, I meant it was _behavioural _and not a physical ailment, ie., the vaccine impacted her behavior (almost mimicking some of the actual rabies symtoms to a minor degree). She was acting aggressive and not herself, etc. Alex's issue was entirely physical in that the shot made him lame, but he acted the same. :-(

Sorry for the confusion--I didn't mean to imply it was "all in her head" or anything of that nature!!!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Sorry, *FC*, I should've elaborated in my initial post. By "psychological" in my post, I meant it was _behavioural _and not a physical ailment, ie., the vaccine impacted her behavior (almost mimicking some of the actual rabies symptoms to a minor degree). She was acting aggressive and not herself, etc. Alex's issue was entirely physical in that the shot made him lame, but he acted the same. :-(
> 
> Sorry for the confusion--I didn't mean to imply it was "all in her head" or anything of that nature!!!!


*Rowan*: I understood your meaning as intended from the start. I think you made a very interesting point about Vlada's behavior being somewhat like a_ much_ toned down version of rabies. 

*Fluffyspoos:* I really like and admire the attention your salon pays to vaccine-related issues! I wish that were the norm.
*
CT girl*: Oh yeah, I'm with you all the way about _no_t behaving all lovely when I feel unwell!
*
fracturedcircle*: I am so glad Vlada is feeling and behaving like her adorable little self again!! You are a very wonderful poodle owner; so attentive to your girls' needs! I think the whole issue of vaccines is growing in awareness to the point that someday soon our dogs may be spared their unintended consequences, and we ourselves much of the concern and worry--and unnecessary expense, they entail.

It strikes me this forum is force of good in creating a sort of grass-roots (poodle-roots?) ground swell of interest and empowerment about vaccines and other important health-related issues. We are a combined force to be reckoned with! I may just organize a bonfire burning of all our annual vaccine renewal post cards.


----------

